# Last Picture Of Kaycee



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It is so nice that the last picture you have of her, she is in your arms. God Bless Kaycee.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

That picture is priceless and beautiful! You both look very happy... I'm choking up - OK.. I'm officially in tears. I can't type much more, I know how you feel and it reminds me of when my sweet Calamity passed, so I envy that you have that last photo very much and in a sweet way! I'm sure that photo is a treasure to you!


Tiffany


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Sandra~

I think it's a lovely picture of Kaycee and what a sweet, happy, "I am loved" expression on Kaycee. Considering what you were having to deal with I think you look just fine. 

Take care,
Kathy

P.S. Glad to see that you've gotten your keyboard problem on GRF fixed!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I think it's absolutely precious. And, I'm so glad you have that picture of the two of you together. It's priceless.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Awww what a bitter/sweet memory. Kaycee looks like a doll of a pup.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

OakleysDad's comment "bittersweet memory" seems so accurate. KayCee looks so content with your arms around her.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Hi Sandra, Kaycee looks so content, relaxed and happy in your arms. It's bittersweet but so very special. Beautiful Kaycee. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Sandra... I'm crying for you... but that picture so clearly shows the love between you both. Beautiful.... (hugs)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

KayCee looks very content and safe in that picture. It's one to treasure, for sure.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awww she is beautiful! Sorry for your loss =(


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That picture is priceless. If love could be a visual, that would be it. I'm sure that you'll treasure it always. I'm so glad you shared that with us. And big hugs to Ricky for taking it.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Precious picture of pure love 

(((hugs)))

I love how she smothered you in kisses


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it's a very nice picture of you and Kaycee, so much love.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

What a treasure it is for you to have that picture. I hope it will always give you a little bit of comfort everytime you look at it. So sorry...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*3Goldens*

3Goldens:

What a beautiful pic of you holding your Kaycee!


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

With much love we share these thoughts - Everything changes but the soul - We see the love you share - that is most important. Close your eyes and feel this energy of love. That is what matters. We respect and honor you and Kaycee. Sequoia
(and Jeffrey and Cindy)


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

What a special picture of a moment in time you won't forget..what a loving pic it is....very beautiful indeed!!!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwww................ what a special priceless picture of you both. 

Debbie & mason


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

She looks happy to be in your arms, treasure the memory of KayCee.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kaycee looks happy to me and much loved. Every time you see this picture you will be reminded of your girl and her kisses. That is priceless. Thanks for sharing this memory with us.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree . I think Kaycee looks happy and she is in your arms. You are blessed to have this last picture of her.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Such a lovely picture, you can feel the love the two of you share. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Kaycee looks as if she is where she wanted to be - held in her mum's arms.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kaycee*

What a beautiful tribute to Kayee!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, what a beautiful picture.
She looks so perfectly content. It's obvious that she knew how much she was loved.


----------

